# First Fletchers Pond Trip!!



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

Smitty I did thank you! Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Gastro399 (Apr 5, 2009)

can u share the info with me. we are going up this weekend for the firse time thanks


----------



## wood81 (Sep 20, 2010)

I went up there last year for the tournament and it was alright. We didn't catch hardly any fish and they were mostly bass, but we dont know the area at all though. Yes there were some drunk people being stupid, but it was definitely not the norm. I had a good time last year, good food and everything. I'm heading back up this weekend to see if I can manage maybe a couple keepers this year...


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

For all of you going to Fletchers... Take a few Coleman lanterns with ya. Very early morning (5am) and again right at dusk to dark fish for the crappie. Minnows a #10 treble hook with a bobber. 2-3 feet under the ice. Try off of Jack's and just to the left of Jack's out about 200-300 yards. There are some huge crappie in Fletchers if you can find them.


----------



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks paper boy, we would love to find some of thouse big slabs!!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Paperboy have you been back out? Sounds like you may have gotten into them? Wouldn't suprise me if they started early this year with the mild winter.


----------



## Jackinthebox (Jan 4, 2012)

I was up to fletchers the Jan 13 & 14 and Jan 24 & 25. All I caught were pike. The one day we limited out on pike. It was a riot in Jan for pike The pike kept our tip ups busy. (In Jan never saw one pan fish in the shanty). I guess it has something to do with all the gators.
Going up this weekend to Fletchers. Talked to Wild Bills bait shop and he said the perch and crappies are starting to turn on. Yahoo!!!! So much so that he said he wants to get out this weekend.
As far as the festival this weekend......didn't make me to happy. Oh well. I know one thing.....there isn't enough ice to drive cars on the pond. That should cut out some of the festival people


----------



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

We just got back from our trip, we did alright it kinda made us really appercate what type of fishing we have in this area!! The pond is alot of water, were there is ice it's good anywere from 7-15 inches but there is alot of open water out there and yesturday that wind really opened up some pressure cracks, we crossed open water 2times on sleds, we fished two very diffrent area's we fished all around Jacks shacks and we were on fish the whole time nothing to poud our chest over 7-8 inch crappies 6-7 inch gills same for perch (alot of small perch) the best producing bait for us was a small black tungstenion jig with a blue tail, and 3 spikes with black liqeresh sent, with 2pound test! Even worked well on the pike 1-26 incher and 1-23 incher on that set up!! We did have a big gator in the hole chasing a swim bait he bit it 3 times but never had the hook in his mouth! You can tell they get fished hard there they grab the bait and just sit there with it to test it, we shoud have put a stinger on or big plastics, we had them grab alot of big soft plastics and just sit there!! We chased tips but caught nothing!! The day of the tourny we went else were, there were people crawling all over by 6am, we heared a 30inch pike won it. The other area we fished was remote, no tracks no shacks cant say I would tell everyone to go there because the ice is ify in alot of spots and you have to cross a pressure crack and avoid gas bubbles but we set out for a adveture!! This area is were we found out how much a cold front effects fishing because we saw fish, alot of fish, but it took some hole drilling two tanks in two power augers!! We were on perch clouds of perch!! We dropped everything we had at these fish and they wouldn't move!! We managed 2-11 inchers! But they were there sand bottom 10ft water just out side of a stump field we saw pike in the area they would just come in a cruzz the the schools of perch, check out our pike baits ( big swim baits, spoons, jigging raps, live shinners with harness) and move on! Finding 10ft of water is a challenge out there!! All in all we had a great time, be carefull out there alot of open water if you venture all over!!! If you fish by the masses you will see fish, maybe not wall hangers but a dam good time with your buddys!! If your going up to Jacks area or even the public launch I would call ahead of time Jacks had to pull the people out of there shacks yesturday becasue the pressure crack in front of them had opened up to about 15ft from 6am to 4pm!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Nick did you try any of the other lakes I recommended. Just curious how the bite was if you did?


----------



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

We made it to Grass and it was slow, we manged 12 gills all from 8-10 inches we did lose a big pike. We drilled a million holes, that cold front just seemed to shut everything right down!!! Seems like a nice place!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Did you go to the island? How was the ice there? I would imagine that lake is froze up solid?


----------



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes we did from front to back shore to 400 yrds out, the ice was a good 10inches!


----------



## djvan (Jan 10, 2006)

i heard 4 quads got wet this past weekend on the flood ditto on the ice conditions on grass and action is S L O W i just set my spearing shack out yesterday 

i also heard a 30 inch won in the adult class and a 32 in the childrens (there are alot of bigger ones there though) i've witnessed the same light bite on the flood when i used to fish it years ago i enjoy spearing so i go elsewhere


----------



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

We did see 1 big one not sure how big but she made a 8inch swim bait seem tiny. We saw alot of pike when we were by the rentail shacks there but they are very light bitting, down here they just hammer baits when they come in, there they would grab the tail, or just the belly and sit there and not move, spoons the would just knudge with there nose the one fish we landed on a tip up hit 5mins after it was down it spun twice and never moved, if not for the stinger hook never would have hooked him!! The bass there on the other hand, they hit them like a make truck 50ft of line before you could blink my buddy landed a 21incher on a tip up and she hit it so hard the flag couldnt pop from it spinning so fast!


----------

